# Nova ~ Calgary, Alberta



## Kipcha (May 23, 2012)

[align=center]




[/align]

Nova is a 1 1/2 year old Netherland Dwarf cross that we picked up tonight from a bit of a rough situation. I was browsing the internet and came across an ad for a free rabbit on Kijiji, so I clicked on it and was horrified to see him sitting in a cage with nothing but some pellets, a water bottle and a whole lot of cedar chips.

We called and made arrangements to pick the little guy up tonight and he is in some rough shape, but nothing too terrible. He's underweight, his nails are disgustingly long and from what the people were saying, he was pretty neglected overall. 

[align=center]



[/align]

Apparently he was an impulse buy from a pet store last year where their son and his girlfriend decided they wanted a pet together. Not sure if they got bored or broke up or what, all I know is that the rabbit was sudddenly no longer interesting and wound up in the storage room to be ignored.

We went to pick him up as soon as we could and because we oh so smartly decided to forget a carrier at home and the cage was crooked in my little car, I decided to hold him on the way home. I wasn't sure what to expect as far as attitude and it was a pleasant surprise when Nova turned out to be as sweet as could be!

[align=center]



[/align]

He sat in my lap the whole way. When we got home I handed him off to my Dad while I cleaned out his cage (Those darned cedar shavings were the first thing to go!) and he actually started giving kisses. I cannot believe how sweet this poor little guy is!

[align=center]



[/align]

He really deserves a special home where he's loved and treated like the wonderful little man he is! 

We're just looking for a good home! We're going to be working with him in the meantime, slowly switching him over to Oxbow food and timothy hay (He's on this terrible dusty Alafalfa right now) and we're going to be slowly introducing some new veggies to him (He's only had carrots and romaine lettuce in the past). We will be screening potential homes just to make sure he won't wind up abused, neglected or as some dogs meal.

Nova is a sweet little guy who is looking for someone special to care for him for the rest of his life!

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## ZRabbits (May 23, 2012)

Nova looks like my Bunny Bear. And has the same sweet temperament. 

You are so sweet to get this neglected bunny out of that situation. 

Wishing you all the luck finding this sweet boy a "forever" home! 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 23, 2012)

ray: Such a cute little guy.


----------



## Kipcha (May 31, 2012)

I believe it is possible Nova may have found a new home with the foster home we placed him with. They have grown very attached to him so for the time being, while they try to decide, I am going to update this as "adopted"!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 31, 2012)

So thrilled to hear this sweetie might havefound a "forever" home with his foster parents! Fingers crossed the maybe turns to Yes, he's staying!

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 31, 2012)

:yahoo:


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 19, 2012)

Nova is still up for adoption. Lets find a loving home for this sweet little boy!

Apic of Nova at Bunanza on June 17, 2012!


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 9, 2012)

Nova is going on a trial run with an awesome family! Cross your fingers it works out!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 11, 2012)

That bunny is a certified cutie  Hope the trial works out into a long-term home and family for the bunny!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 11, 2012)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 12, 2012)

The trial family has been fantastic, asking tons of questions and they are just loving him! He was with us for quite a while and we really had to wait it out for the right people, but I'm so glad he went to them! They absoloutly adore him!


----------

